# Red



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

This is Red.I pick him up on the 22nd and save him from the soup pot.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

He is about 4 months old.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Love that color, deep dark rich red.

Check his legs, he might have mites or he's quite a bit older than you think. Or it could be me not seeing it right, again.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I thought the same with the legs in the pic.I didn't see that in person the other day ,but i'll recheck before i get him.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't let the possibility of mites stop you, they are pretty easy to treat on a clean legged bird.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow, very nice. Is he your only rooster?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

He'll be the second roo.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

What breed is he? He IS a good looking roo. I agree about the legs, might be scaly leg mites.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> What breed is he? He IS a good looking roo. I agree about the legs, might be scaly leg mites.


He's a Buckeye,i think the leg thing is the picture


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Here's the feet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, it was the pic. They must have enlarged it because it does look like pixelation sort of.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

His feet/legs look good to me, must've been the pic like you mentioned.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Buckeyes are very popular. I'll be anxious to here what you say about him. His feet look fine. I think I would dust him and worm him, though. His feet look like young feet-if there's such a way to tell, LOL


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Young roosters spurs are usually one third inch or less at 6 months old. The scales are smaller in size on their feet and tighter looking. He'll be chasing all the hens that he senses are fertile and able to reproduce. He may choose one or two favorites.
I introduced a young new rooster to my flock once and he immediately went after one of my older hens that completely stopped laying and tried to kill/eliminate her due to her infertility, survival of the fittest. Big mistake for the rooster, the hen he attacked was my favorite. I donated him to the feed store for resale.
This why I prefer older roosters, the older the better; less raging hormones.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Interesting what you said. My 8 year old is shunned from the treats. How mean! I always sneak her treats now.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I picked him up today.The white stuff is snow.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Michigan? Snow? Nah.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Poor Red , moves to a new home and gets his first snow.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Snow is much better than oven stuffer roaster.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

He decided to come out.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Congrats on the new addition. I think the first picture is misleading, I was wondering about his legs too. LOL


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Thanks everybody.I'm glad people caught the legs, i thought the same when i got the picture.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I like him. He's pretty. A few years ago I put one of my roos in with about 7 hens and he hid from them for 3 days. At night he would be in the nest with his head hidden, LOL


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

The first day i got him 11-21-15


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Today 2-8-16


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What's his name???


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

red boy..........
:d


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He's filled out nicely. Love that color.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Is he a bachelor who lives alone or does he have have some girlfriends?He looks so much better in the after pictures.Good-looking rooster!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

He was with the other chickens but he needs a time out.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> What's his name???


Well that was a really dumb blonde question (smack forehead)


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Impressive. What a pretty boy. We have a Big Red too.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, me too and i call him Blue (JG)


----------

